# A real datasheet for the Lion?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted it in this thread over on B&C. Its remarkably alike the leak that got dissed a while back. What do you folks think, fake or could it be real?
Lion El'Jonson Incoming? - + NEWS, RUMORS, AND BOARD ANNOUNCEMENTS + - The Bolter and Chainsword


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hopefully it’s real. He is literally the #1 most anticipated thing for me. It looks legit to me.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems another questionable datasheet is making the rounds. Also spotted this one over on B&C. Im personally calling BS on this one, as that would give Khorne 2x daemon primarchs.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Seems another questionable datasheet is making the rounds. Also spotted this one over on B&C. Im personally calling BS on this one, as that would give Khorne 2x daemon primarchs.


This would be damn interesting though. It's probably fake but I won't dismiss it immediately as GW have surprised me before.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I remember reading that GW stated that Russ never had the wulfen issue himself. But then you could say the warp did it, khorne does love canine monsters.
And I remember reading that the space wolves in a hunt for Russ, found his armor in a chaotic shrine. Could there be more truth to that blurb than we imagine?

But this certainly would play into the rumor of a loyalist going traitor, and a traitor going loyalist. Even if i think noone would expect Russ to turn as he was the most loyal of them all. Perhaps thats why he might be targetted to be the one turning? Who knows.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

How many puppy lovers would have their hearts broke if that was true


----------

